# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting Ν. Ιωνίας / Ν. Ηρακλείου

## dti

Μια κι έχουμε πολύ καιρό να κάνουμε κάποια τοπική συνάντηση και καθώς έχουν εμφανιστεί πολλοί νέοι υποψήφιοι για backbone links και clients στην περιοχή της Ν. Ιωνίας και Ν. Ηρακλείου, προτείνω να κάνουμε ένα meeting την ερχόμενη Κυριακή 18/6. 
Μέρος συνάντησης: cafe Bail (Πεύκων & Λαυρίου στην Αλσούπολη).
Ώρα: 20:00

----------


## johns

Παρών


john-s

----------


## VFXCode

Μαλλον θα ειμαι εγω και δυο φιλοι μου εκει που θελουν να γινουν clients.

----------


## bikyugo

θα τα πούμε απο κοντά...

----------


## tzortzisd

που ειναι αυτο? αλσουπολη?

----------


## dti

Αλσούπολη / Νέα Φιλοθέη

----------


## geomanous

Οπως ειπα και στον dti, εγω θα ειμαι απων...


οικογενειακες υποχρεωσεις γαρ....

----------


## sv1bjr

Μακάρι να βρίσκομαι Αθήνα. Αν ναι δεν θα το χάσω.  ::

----------


## stoympio

άντε να γνωριστούμε να δούμε πόσοι είμαστε να πιούμε και κανένα καφέ ρε παιδιά

----------


## atlas

Παρών και εγώ. 
Μήπως όμως θα μπορούσε να εξεταστεί η περίπτωση η συνάντηση να γίνει λίγο πιο μπροστά (19:00 ή 19:30); Μετά τις 21:00 ξεκινάνε διαδικασίες κοιμήσματος μωρών και ... καταλαβένετε... (τουλάχιστον οι μπαμπάδες) 
Ανεξάρτητα πάντως από την ώρα θα είμαι εκεί.  ::

----------


## VFXCode

Θα ειμαι κατα 70%.

----------


## bikyugo

εγω θα ερθω... αν μπορουμε να το κανονισουμε στις 6 θα με βολευε καλυτερα για να μην τρεχω αλλα και παλι θα σας προλαβω...Εφόσον δε βλέπω να μαζευόμαστε πανω απο 6-7 άτομα μας χωράει το μικρό καφέ...αλλιως απεναντι στο palmie ισως πιανει το awmn-hotspot

----------


## johns

17/12 ειναι ????

μεσα και εγώ

----------


## dti

Μέσα κι εγώ, αλλά για πιο νωρίς, γύρω στις 5:00 μ.μ. καθώς μετά τις 6 μ.μ. έχουμε και γήπεδο...

----------


## zod

Θα γίνει τελικά το meeting?

----------


## johns

NAIIIIIIIIIII

----------


## jungle traveller

τελικα που θα γινει?

----------


## zod

να πούμε στις 6 στο celio?

----------


## stoympio

παιδιά ζητώ μια μεγάλη συγνώμη 
δεν μπόρεσα να βρεθώ στην συνάντηση 
οικογενειακές υποχρέωσης βλέπετε 
εάν κάποιος συμμετείχε γιατί έμαθα μαζεύτηκαν κάπου 10 παιδιά
ας μας ενημερώσει κάποιος

----------


## dti

Νέο meeting της περιοχής το μεσημέρι της Κυριακής 21/1/2007 κατά τις 2:00 στο CELLO cafe κάτω από το Δημαρχείο του Ηρακλείου. 
Δείτε κι εδώ: Internet / Wireless.

----------


## stoympio

δαμιανε αυτή η ώρα νομίζω είναι λίγο δύσκολη 
θα ήταν νομίζω καλύτερα κατά της 5 με 6

----------


## dti

Το ξέρω Κώστα, αλλά τόσο εγώ όσο και οι c_access & akritas8812 (νομίζω) δεν μπορούμε μετά τις 4:00 μ.μ. οπότε είπαμε να πρωτοτυπήσουμε αυτή τη φορά και να πούμε να γίνει μεσημέρι η συνάντηση. 
Δεν ξέρω μήπως βόλευε να γίνει κατά τις 12:00 - 12:30 το μεσημέρι καλύτερα... 
Για πείτε γνώμες...

----------


## stoympio

κάθε Κυριακή έχω συνήθεια να ανεβαίνω ορειβασία στην Πάρνηθα με παρέα

και έλεγα αυτή την Κυριακή να έριχνα post για να συμμετείχε όποιος ήθελε από το awmn 

και φαίνεται ότι την Κυριακή θα έχει φοβερό καιρό μιλάνε για 24 βαθμούς θερμοκρασία 
με τέτοια ημέρα Κυριακή ποιος θα είναι το πρωί

δεν το βλέπω για εμένα τόσο νωρίς

----------


## akritas8812

Λόγο του ότι έχουν ενημερωθεί αρκετοί και έχουνε συμφωνήσει για αυτό το Meeting για την Κυριακή το απόγευμα στις 14:00 θα πρότεινα να το κρατήσουμε έτσι ώστε να μην αρχίσουμε να έχουμε αποχές. 

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο καιρός θα είναι φανταστικός αλλά πιστεύω ότι αξίζει να βρεθούμε και να συζητήσουμε προκειμένου να αναβαθμίσουμε το δίκτυο μας και κυρίως να γνωριστούμε, παλιοί και νέοι.

----------


## zod

Οπότε έκλεισε; Κυριακή στις 2 το μεσημέρι στο γνωστό καφέ;

----------


## geomanous

Λογω ανωτερας βιας θα απουσιαζω εκτος αθηνων το σκ.

 ::  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Θα ήελα πολύ να παρευρίσκομαι, δυστυχώς όμως θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών.  ::

----------


## Dimdim

Ισχύει το meeting για αύριο, έτσι δεν είναι;

Μην ξεχαστεί κανείς και δεν έρθει..

----------


## dti

Βεβαίως και ισχύει:
2:00 μ.μ. στο cello κάτω από το Δημαρχείο του Ηρακλείου.

----------


## m0bius

Άμα ξυπνήσω θα έρθω και εγώ!  ::

----------


## Ernest0x

Σε ποιον χρωστάω την λεμονάδα που ξέχασα να πληρώσω φεύγοντας φουριόζος για το γήπεδο; :oops:

----------


## Dimdim

> Σε ποιον χρωστάω την λεμονάδα που ξέχασα να πληρώσω φεύγοντας φουριόζος για το γήπεδο;


Στο μαγαζί!  ::  

(ούτε που το πήραμε πρέφα..)

----------


## zod

Εντυπωσιακή και σήμερα η συμμετοχή στο Meeting Ηρακλείου - Ν. Ιωνίας  :: . Αν και λείπανε οι μεγάλοι κόμβοι της περιοχής, δώσανε το παρόν όλοι οι ταπεινοί πλην φιλόδοξοι client. Ανάμεσα στα ποικίλα θέματα της Κυριακάτικης ατζέντας ήταν:
1. Καθιέρωση της συνάντησης ανα τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα.
2. Ταρατσάδες για τον εντοπισμό των πιθανών link (η πρώτη πραγματοποιήθηκε αμέσως μετά τον καφέ με αμφιλεγόμενα αποτελέσματα που θα διερευνηθούν περισσότερο).
3. Ενημέρωση σχετικά με την αγορά εξοπλισμού & κατασκευές.
4. Ομαδική παραγγελία 4ου, 5ου και 6ου ορόφου για να αντιμετωπιστεί το ιδιαίτερο του γεωγραφικού ανάγλυφου της περιοχής.Το ραντεβού ανανεώνεται για τον επόμενο μήνα, ελπίζοντας μέχρι τότε να βρισκόμαστε όλοι σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό ετοιμότητας.

----------


## geomanous

Και πανω που θα ρωτουσα αν βγηκε κανα αποτελεσμα απο το meeting...

Κανα νεο link μπηκε σε τροχια κατασκευης? Αν μπηκε... μαστορεψτε το γρηγορα τωρα που καει.

Επισης αν τελικα υπαρχει εντονο ενδιαφερον απο τους clients να σηκωσουν "πολλα" link τοτε πρεπει σιγα σιγα να ακολουθησουμε ολοι την κινηση eviawind για quagg-οποιηση των μπρικιων, ειτε καταληγουμε σε σχεδιασμο OLSR ειτε οχι... 
Με πυκνα links και πολλα loops, το routing πρεπει να παιζει καλα, αλλιως να το γυρισουμε σε tocken ring  :: 

Ειναι παντως πολυ σημαντικο, κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη, να ειναι ετοιμη η υποδομη routing πριν σηκωθουν 10 κοντινα link,που λεει ο λογος, και τρελλαθουμε στα loops.

Ευχομαι στην επομενη να ειμαι και εγω παρων...

----------


## dti

Συγνώμη που δεν κατάφερα τελικά να έλθω αλλά είχε προκύψει άσχημο κόλλημα με έναν router...
Ελπίζω να είμαι παρών στο επόμενο meeting και εννοείται οτι είμαι διαθέσιμος για ότι βοήθεια χρειαστεί.

----------


## m0bius

Sorry και εγώ που δεν ήρθα. Έψηνα μπριζόλες για μεσημεριανό και αργήσαμε...  ::

----------


## c_access

To τελευταιο meeting ειχε ως αποτελεσμα να βοηθησει στην δημιουργεια νεων σημαντικων για την περιοχη μας λινκς. Μηπως πρεπει να κανονισουμε μια νεα συναντηση, οπου θα ερθει περισσοτερος κοσμος ετσι ωστε να συζητησουμε το τι εχουμε κανει και τι αλλο παραπανω θελουμε και θα μπορουσαμε να κανουμε?
Εχω την εντυπωση πως μονο ετσι μπορουμε να βοηθησει ο ενας τον αλλον.

----------


## dti

Ναι μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε κάποιο meeting αλλά το θέμα είναι πότε.
Αυτή την Κυριακή έχουμε εκλογές στο Σύλλογο και την επόμενη είναι το τριήμερο της Καθαρής Δευτέρας κι ενδεχομένως να έχουμε "απώλειες"...

----------


## c_access

> Ναι μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε κάποιο meeting αλλά το θέμα είναι πότε.
> Αυτή την Κυριακή έχουμε εκλογές στο Σύλλογο και την επόμενη είναι το τριήμερο της Καθαρής Δευτέρας κι ενδεχομένως να έχουμε "απώλειες"...


Ας δωσουμε μια πιο μακρινη ημερομηνια τοτε. Για να εχουν ολοι χρονο και να κανουν τα κουμαντα τους και να μπορεσουν να ερθουν.

----------


## dti

Πάντως εγώ θα είμαι διαθέσιμος τελικά αυτή την Κυριακή.
Τι λέτε, κάνουμε ένα meeting στο γνωστο καφέ (κάτω από το δημαρχείο του Ηρακλείου) την Κυριακή 18/2 κατά τις 4:00; (έχουμε κι αγώνα αργότερα...)

----------


## c_access

Εγω μεσα ειμαι. Αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορουν και τα υπολοιπα παιδια.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Εγώ δεν μπορώ αυτή την Κυριακή. Θα απουσιάζω.

----------


## sv1bjr

Είναι και το καρναβάλι της Πάτρας...  ::

----------


## Ernest0x

Εκτός απροόπτου θα μπορώ την Κυριακή.

----------


## septic

λογικα θα ειμαι στην περιοχη και μπορει να πεταχτω για εναν σκετο γαλα

καμια οδο και το ονομα του cafe εχουμε ?

----------


## geomanous

Και εγω εκτος συγκλονιστικου απροοπτου θα ειμαι... απων  ::

----------


## dti

> λογικα θα ειμαι στην περιοχη και μπορει να πεταχτω για εναν σκετο γαλα
> 
> καμια οδο και το ονομα του cafe εχουμε ?


Καφέ cello, η οδός πρέπει να είναι η Μαρίνου Αντύπα. Είναι ακριβώς κάτω από το Δημαρχείο του Ηρακλείου απέναντι από το σταθμό του ηλεκτρικού...

----------


## bikyugo

αν με θελετε στη παρεα και γινει η συναντηση το μεσημερι,θα ερθω και εγω...  ::

----------


## Dimdim

Εκτός απροόπτου, θα έρθω και εγώ.

----------


## dti

ΟΚ τα λέμε κατά τις 4:00 σήμερα στο καφέ cello.

----------


## c_access

> ΟΚ τα λέμε κατά τις 4:00 σήμερα στο καφέ cello.


Ωραια, ελπιζω μονο να μην ειμαστε 3 & ο κουκος.

ο κουκος ειμαι εγω, προς αποφυγη παραξεγησεων  ::

----------


## atlas

Παδιά συγγνώμη, εγώ δυστυχώς δε θα μπορέσω να έρθω. Σχετικά με τα links, τα νέα μου τα ξέρει ο Δαμιανός, αν χρειαστεί να συζητηθεί κάτι... 

Ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά να τα καταφέρω.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> ΟΚ τα λέμε κατά τις 4:00 σήμερα στο καφέ cello.
> 
> 
> Ωραια, ελπιζω μονο να μην ειμαστε 3 & ο κουκος.
> 
> ο κουκος ειμαι εγω, προς αποφυγη παραξεγησεων


Λόγω προβλήματος υγείας συγγενικού προσώπου, προς το παρόν είμαι ανγκασμένος να μείνω στο σπίτι.  :: 
Αν καταφέρω να αποδεσμευθώ θα περάσω μέχρι τις 6:00 μ.μ.

----------


## stoympio

μήπως είναι καιρός να συναντηθούμε 
νά δούμε πόσο έχουμε γεράσει, μια και είναι καιρός από την προηγούμενη συνάντηση 
νά πιούμε καφέ 
να συζητήσουμε για καινούργια λινγ και να διορθώσουμε τα παλιά

----------


## The Undertaker

λες;;;; να προσέλθω και γω;

----------


## a123xxsp

δεν είναι κακό για δούμε συμμετοχές και προτάσεις για μέρα/ώρα

----------


## stoympio

Σάββατο η Κυριακή !!

----------


## The Undertaker

σάββατο κατά τις 6 ή 7 κατά προτίμηση στο σταθμο του Ν. Ηρακλείου για να είμαστε κοντά. προσφέρονται πολλές καφετεριες για ησυχία.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Αν δω κόσμο από Ν. Ιωνία να δηλώνει συμμετοχή θα ήθελα να περνούσα μια βόλτα για σχεδιασμό.

----------


## stoympio

δεν βλέπω συμμετοχές  ::   ::   ::  
τι γίνεται ξεχαστήκαμε  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## stoympio

μήπως πρέπει να συναντηθούμε 
να πούμε χρόνια πολλά 
και να δούμε τα λινγ μας 
λέω εγώ 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## VFXCode

Ναι πρεπει  :: ....

----------


## dti

Τί λέτε για την Κυριακή 13-1-2008 νωρίς το απόγευμα (π.χ. 4:00) στο γνωστό καφέ στο Ηράκλειο;

----------


## Themis Ap

Aν είμαι Αθήνα θα περάσω να τα πούμε και από κοντά, αν και λίγο πιο βόρειος...  ::

----------


## VFXCode

εγω πρεπει να ειμαι οκ...

----------


## stoympio

και εγώ μέσα
δεν νομίζω να κάνω κάτι άλλο

----------


## septic

θα ειμαι εκτος..  ::  

υπαρχει περιπτωση για την επομενη κυριακη ;

----------


## Dimdim

Είμαι και εγώ μέσα για καφεδάκι..

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Τί λέτε για την Κυριακή 13-1-2008 νωρίς το απόγευμα (π.χ. 4:00) στο γνωστό καφέ στο Ηράκλειο;


Το οποίο είναι το??
Θα ήθελα να περάσω κι εγώ.

----------


## The Undertaker

amandi, face, coffee house, fame και πολλές άλλες......

----------


## stoympio

το καφέ είναι κάτω από το δημαρχείο Ηρακλείου
εκπέμπει και το ασύρματο δίκτυο του AWMN

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Τί λέτε για την Κυριακή 13-1-2008 νωρίς το απόγευμα (π.χ. 4:00) στο γνωστό καφέ στο Ηράκλειο;
> 
> 
> Το οποίο είναι το??
> Θα ήθελα να περάσω κι εγώ.






> το καφέ είναι κάτω από το δημαρχείο Ηρακλείου
> εκπέμπει και το ασύρματο δίκτυο του AWMN


καφέ cello

----------


## stoympio

ζητώ συγνώμη δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω 
τι έγινε συναντηθήκατε;;;;

----------


## dti

Όποιος πήγε ας το πει...
Κι εγώ ήμουν απών αφού είχα μπλέξει με το στήσιμο του νέου link από τον Ωρωπό προς το Αλιβέρι...

----------


## badge

Είπαμε να έρθουμε με έναν συνάδελφο που είναι στην περιοχή και ενδιαφέρεται να συνδεθεί.... Δυστυχώς δε βρήκαμε κανέναν και φύγαμε. Αν είναι την επόμενη φορά ας βγαίνει κάποιος να πει ότι η συνάντηση δε θα γίνει  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

τρομερό.. ούτε εγώ πήγα, κοιμόμουν μέχρι το μεσημέρι μετά απο πολύ καιρό  ::

----------


## stoympio

είμαστε η πιο αντικοινωνική ομάδα του AWMN 
όλοι κάνουν καμία συνάντηση τα λένε πίνουν καφέ εμείς τίποτα !!!!
ρε τι μούχλες ήσαστε εσείς 
καμιά συνάντηση θα κάνουμε 
καλοκαίρι μπήκε ???????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

> είμαστε η πιο αντικοινωνική ομάδα του AWMN 
> όλοι κάνουν καμία συνάντηση τα λένε πίνουν καφέ εμείς τίποτα !!!!
> ρε τι μούχλες ήσαστε εσείς 
> καμιά συνάντηση θα κάνουμε 
> καλοκαίρι μπήκε ???????


count me out.....μπλέξαμε και άσχημα...  ::

----------


## stoympio

καμιά συγκίνηση δεν βλέπω  ::   ::   ::   :: 
να χαιρετηθούμε πριν το πάσχα βρε παιδιά !!!!!!!!!!!
Σάββατο απόγευμα στο καφέ κάτω από το δημαρχείο παίζει ????
τη λέτε ?????
κατά της 4 καλά είναι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## VFXCode

Εγω κατα 95% θα ερθω διοτι εχω και εξεληξεις τις οποιες πρεπει να τακτοποιησω....  ::

----------

